# Boost gauge on Cruze 1.4T?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...rather than a _mechanical_ gauge, I plan to use a *ScanGaugeII*™ to _electronically_ monitor and display the engine manifold vacuum & boost pressures on our LTZ.

...its' simple OBDII plug-in is much EASIER to install than the mechanical plumbing and tubing needed for a true gauge.

...but, I do have to admit that that gauge would look great...just _where_ to mount it?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

how much are those scan gauges?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> how much are those scan gauges?


...it depends upon where you buy: ScanGaugeII - Available at AutoZone

...FWIW, the *Ultra Gauge*™ is a very similar China-imported product with a much lower price that has received some good reviews, but it is NOT as easily "_re_-programmed" for new/different parameters (see: *X-Gauge*) as the SG.

...I've owned and used both, prefer the SG.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Scangauge II Vehicle Monitor | Overstock.com

$152

Cheapest I've seen it in awhile


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

so this tells you boost?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> so this tells you boost?


...not directly as it comes from the box.

...when the SG is first connected, you have to "add" some X-Gauge coding (see above link) that re-programs one of its 'memories' to "read" the ECU's vacuum/pressure (MAP) information from the ODB-II data-stream, and _then_ it becomes available as one of the four displayable "GAUGE" functions.

...you can buy an *SGII*™ from the *ecomodder *website at a _slightly_ lower cost.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

cool, seems like its a pretty good little gauge then.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't see a need to monitor boost on a stock turbo which may only be used at low PSI numbers. Defiantly will look cool in the Cruze. Dropping in a much bigger turbo might just be a better excuse to install a boost gauge


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...can't speak for others, but in my case, I want to know just *how much* boost that little turbine is cranking -- and *when* it's doing it -- for MPG reasons, not for HP reasons.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

knowing boost PSI would also let you know when the engine is retarding ignition if it goes past a certain C:R. At what point do you say time for some higher Octane fuel?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> knowing boost PSI would also let you know when the engine is retarding ignition if it goes *past a certain C:R.* At what point do you say time for some *higher* Octane fuel?


...exactly, it (ignition timing) also helps analyze which brand gasoline provides best fuel economy (_least_ %-alcohol) and which provides best HP boost (_most_ %-alcohol).


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...exactly, it (ignition timing) also helps analyze which brand gasoline provides best fuel economy (_least_ %-alcohol) and which provides best HP boost (_most_ %-alcohol).


Pardon the noob question, but alcohol gives a horsepower boost?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sedanman said:


> Pardon the noob question, but alcohol gives a horsepower boost?


...no, gasoline contains more energy (BTU's) than alcohol does, but alcohol has a higher octane (anti-knock/detonation) value.

...that higher octane allows the engine control module (ECM) to use more ignition advance without pinging, which does produce more 'power' than was lost due to the lower BTU content of alcohol being in the gasoline.

...alcohol = lousey gas milage, but good hp.

...the question then becomes, when/where do the two values "cross-over"?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> knowing boost PSI would also let you know when the engine is retarding ignition if it goes past a certain C:R. At what point do you say time for some higher Octane fuel?


Never  I just back off the gas and save money.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> Never  I just *back off the gas* and save money.


...spoken like a _true_ *economy* driver!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...spoken like a _true_ *economy* driver!


I coast up to the stop light the minute the light turns red. The folks around me fly by, gas pedal mashed to the floor and then hit the brakes at the light. I just coast up to their stopped cars, hoping that the light will turn green and allow me to smoothly get back up to speed. Love coasting down to 20 mph, no brakes, have the light turn green and then back up to speed with as gentle a touch on the gas pedal as possible. Sweeeeet. And it costs me nothing. I just use the no cost mileage increasing accessory that comes with every car (my brain).

PS It is even better when I get up to their stopped cars  with me going 20 mph right when the light turns green. Timing is everything.  Of course, they floor their gas pedals and catch up to me in seconds, only to have the process repeat itself at the next red light. It provides hours of amusement. Holeshot after holeshot............ Drag racing on a budget.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> I just use the no cost mileage increasing accessory that comes with every car (my brain).


I think people are starting to catch on that to get better fuel economy you need to adjust the nut located between the steering wheel and seat.


----------



## MR2race (Feb 14, 2011)

On my day job we have a pair of 1.4 turbo Cruze engins.
Running On Dyno tests. And we have seen 9 psi max boost on one.
And 15 Psi max on the other. I tend to think the 15 psi unit is a fluk. 
As booth are putting out the same kind of power.
And it is an economy turbo engine. That uses Regular fuel.

What kind of boost pressure have you guys seen?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

MR2race said:


> On my day job we have a pair of 1.4 turbo Cruze engines.
> Running On Dyno tests. And we have seen 9 psi max boost on one.
> And 15 Psi max on the other. I tend to think the 15 psi unit is a fluke.


I think the 9 is the fluke


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> I think the 9 is the fluke


they run around 15psi of boost normally, so yea, the 9psi would be the fluke.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> they run around 15psi of boost normally, so yea, the 9psi would be the fluke.


Will a scan gauge II measure boost????


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

whats more dominant, a scan gauge II vs a mechanical gauge? 
whats more affordable ?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

What u guys think of Ultra-gauge is that good 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a mechanical auto meter gauge and it was real easy to install and with the tune I pull 21 psi without the tune on I pule 10 psi it also helps me see when the turbo spools

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Where did you install it? pics?
I have thought about one just for the fun of having one and seeing how and when i am using it. Also now wondering if the guy, I forget who it is, with the data logger can do a history to see when it was boosting so I can look over how it acts when the wife is driving... .or better yet the kids..............


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

mreese said:


> Where did you install it? pics?
> I have thought about one just for the fun of having one and seeing how and when i am using it. Also now wondering if the guy, I forget who it is, with the data logger can do a history to see when it was boosting so I can look over how it acts when the wife is driving... .or better yet the kids..............


I installed it right behind the steering wheel on the steering column.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a pic of it on my profile.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i ahve a mechanical boost gauge. and on normal day just driving around i get about 7psi, and recetly even when getting ontop of it it hits about 11 psi maybe 12... but i am high up and its colder so it maybe hitting max pressure


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> i ahve a mechanical boost gauge. and on normal day just driving around i get about 7psi, and recetly even when getting ontop of it it hits about 11 psi maybe 12... but i am high up and its colder so it maybe hitting max pressure


There's no place high enough in NY to make the turbo hit max pressure on flat ground for routine driving. Going uphill, maybe if one's climbing up Mt. Whiteface. Besides, max pressure is about 22 PSI sustained.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> There's no place high enough in NY to make the turbo hit max pressure on flat ground for routine driving. Going uphill, maybe if one's climbing up Mt. Whiteface. Besides, max pressure is about 22 PSI sustained.


even on route 17 when i get on it, i get maybe 12 psi and i ahve no warning lights of under boost. i thought maybe the cold air was having affect, but do you think something else?

also stock max psi is 15-17psi... tuned we can get 22, i wish more but the turbo is too small and 22 is already alot.

i have no tune on my car


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

During the summer my tuned Cruze was peaking at 24 PSI, now it being colder seeing max of 21 PSI - that is using the torque app on my droid phone. To me the 24 is a bit scary with high ambient temps, but so far car has not had any issues. I run 93 Octane all the time.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You will usually pull more boost in the summer because the hot air is less dense and needs more boost to have the same power. I have no idea if 24 is too much though haha.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

thats what i thought, for now i am not worried if this continues i may see my dealer about it. Maybe upgrade the BOV just to make sure it is not leaking ( but i also have plans to add a tune to it in the next year)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> thats what i thought, for now i am not worried if this continues i may see my dealer about it. Maybe upgrade the BOV just to make sure it is not leaking ( but i also have plans to add a tune to it in the next year)


Well if your not tuned that might be an issue I was only pulling 14 psi without tge tune.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well if your not tuned that might be an issue I was only pulling 14 psi without tge tune.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


i has been cold , so like chevyderek72 said, the cold air is more dense therefore less boost needed


----------

